# Question for all FFAs



## Lotsachub2006 (Mar 19, 2008)

Big guy/Small package

From a purely physical standpoint, how do FFAs feel about their large chubby guys with not so large or chubby packages?


----------



## ThatOneGirl (Mar 19, 2008)

it doesn't bother me. like, at all. maybe i'm a really lame girl or something, but i just don't care one way or the other!


----------



## Smite (Mar 20, 2008)

Well, wouldn't call you lame, more like "respectfull" .


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Mar 20, 2008)

I dunno, I guess I've never run across this issue. I've dated guys of all sizes and haven't had an issue with packages.


----------



## SnapDragon (Mar 20, 2008)

I don't care; it's just a willy. And if it is really, I mean abnormally, small, it's nothing two healthy imaginations can't compensate for. 

-SnapDragon.


----------



## rabbitislove (Mar 20, 2008)

I've never had an abnormally small one (at least not on a BHM, lucky me).
However, I've had ones less than average which had a nice curve, and that, plus the BHM in question pressing all his weight on me did it and did it and did it well.

Lets just say after my ex and I broke up, his neighbor above him in his apartment complex commented about "how quiet" it had been


----------



## homersimpson (Mar 21, 2008)

Just sucks being a 6'5 tall fat guy with small weiner...but hey it has gurth. So i guess i got that going for me lol.


----------



## lady of the dark (Mar 21, 2008)

Well, actually, it doesn't really matter that much. It is not like that a bigger weener brings more plesure then a smaller one. A vagina is actually quite elastic. I've been told that a weener can be so small it is really hard to have sex. I never experienced that (lucky me) and it usually always worked out, small or big. My current boyfriend has ... well... quite a big one and sometimes he hurts me a little. In the end, the way he uses is is the most important!


----------



## Canonista (Mar 21, 2008)

As a man the thought of being judged poorly is most terrifying to me. I've heard women's "locker room talk" when they thought no men could overhear, and they never once said anything about undersized packages being able to satisfy.

It's an issue with which I'm VERY self-conscious. I'm no "micro-package" guy, but the thought of not being "enough" to a partner makes me almost want to not try.


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg (Mar 21, 2008)

I have to say, I think part of this is fear we men have is natural. We're expected to 'provide' for our mates (right, wrong or indifferent, its true). If we don't, we're somehow not a man. :doh::doh:

I will say that while I'm basically 'average', I've never had complaints from the (granted few) lovers I've had.


----------



## strawberries4life (Mar 22, 2008)

definately a topic men stress about more than women....so why are you stressed guys?


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Mar 22, 2008)

I think men tend to worry about this in general. I also think that BHMs have a tendency to think their package is smaller than it is because of the size of the rest of their body. It's all relative. If you've got a big belly or wide hips it's just going to look smaller comparatively. That doesn't mean it actually is small.

Bottom line, don't worry about what it looks like, it's what you do with it that counts. I'm much more likely to be ogling the rest of a man's body anyway.


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 22, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> I think men tend to worry about this in general. I also think that BHMs have a tendency to think their package is smaller than it is because of the size of the rest of their body. It's all relative. If you've got a big belly or wide hips it's just going to look smaller comparatively. That doesn't mean it actually is small.


 
I totally agree.

I'm a-ok with average. Too big is just that...TOO big.

Give me a great kisser anyday. :happy:


----------



## homersimpson (Mar 22, 2008)

Seems like i know how to work my hands better then my unit this is all i know.


----------



## Goreki (Mar 23, 2008)

I've never actually been in the position to have an experiences opinion, but if the man in question was attentive and good at what he did, i'm sure size wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## topher38 (Mar 23, 2008)

Men really have a problems with the size thing.. it's the idea the guy with a bigger penis is somehow more of a man ..well its not true guys. first off most women want someone to take care of them, make them happy, by this I'm talking about the following... 
1. be there for them
2. learn to make them feel safe become their personal Executive Protection
3. do stuff they like to do.. and ask them to join you in hobbies you enjoy
4. don't hate on her friends.. even if you don't like them don't talk bad about them
5. do not act like they are dumb.. never!!!!!!
6. and if you are worried about your size learn some great foreplay...ask her what she likes.. she'll tell ya.. 
just a few items
Topher


----------



## lady of the dark (Mar 23, 2008)

Actually, when I'm with my boyfriend, I think his belly is so sexy he hardly has to do anything to make me come. Just touching it gives me extacy. His penis is quite large, but I actually believe that when it was smaller then average it wouldn't even matter to me. (it would actually make his belly look larger)


----------



## cammy (Mar 23, 2008)

topher38 said:


> Men really have a problems with the size thing.. it's the idea the guy with a bigger penis is somehow more of a man ..well its not true guys. first off most women want someone to take care of them, make them happy, by this I'm talking about the following...
> 1. be there for them
> 2. learn to make them feel safe become their personal Executive Protection
> 3. do stuff they like to do.. and ask them to join you in hobbies you enjoy
> ...



Excellent mini-list of what women want. 

I have to disagree with the "size doesn't matter" opinion that is prevalent in this thread. There is a wide range for size that satisfies the vast majority of women, but yes, it can be too small and also, too large. If the package didn't matter, heck - I could be satisfied by a woman and that just isn't happening. BTW, to make yourself appear larger, trim up down there.


----------



## AZ_Wolf (Mar 25, 2008)

Nice to hear it from women, since as a guy like Canonista, I think a lot of guys still wonder and worry a little when the time comes. The stereotypical size-related thing with women is the chest, and there's no secret about that at any point, but with the male version, you don't know until the proverbial moment of truth. 

Though I notice that regardless of an issue of overall body size ratio vs. the member, any sufficiently big guy will start to have a "pannus" issue. And that definitely will make you look smaller unless you push it back. I imagine FFAs will understand, but not many "mainstream" women.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 25, 2008)

The size matters but only in the area of physics. The size dictates how you're going to handle it. What you can do with an average or smaller penis might not be practical with a large one and vice versa. If I'm into a guy enough to get to this point I don't care what size it is, I'm just anxious to see it and can't wait to get started. :blush:

I'm trying to avoid descending into 'total ho' territory but it has to at least be touched upon. Small penis was the best sex/most fun I ever had, no lie. Not that sex with a large penis was anything to sneeze at, it's all good. Any guy I'm into is completely 100% fascinating and the size or look of his penis, whatever it is, merely enhances that fascination. Be sure and confident whatever you do. It's a turn on.


----------



## HEINEKEN (Mar 25, 2008)

When I loose a little weight it seems to look larger and when I gain a few pounds it seems to look smaller. My member isn't growing or shrinking... (larger the belly, maybe...the smaller it looks) If it is surrounded with fluffy fat then it will look smaller...thats my theory, but hey...I've never had any complaints about it not being big enough...I have to be gentle already because it is kinda big, so I've been told.


You can kinda see the size of it non-erect in this picture of me in my undies!
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=38636


----------



## lipmixgirl (Mar 25, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> The size matters but only in the area of physics. The size dictates how you're going to handle it. What you can do with an average or smaller penis might not be practical with a large one and vice versa. Be sure and confident whatever you do. It's a turn on.




i am so tired of size kings and queens... really, if the guys, who were so concerned and self-conscious about their packages, spent that energy instead having at it, the world - in my humble opinion - would be a much better place...


the big apple has spoken...
::exeunt:: :bow:


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 25, 2008)

some of the items here will give you all a boost!

http://images.google.com/images?cli...&hl=en&q=limp+penis&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## mossystate (Mar 25, 2008)

hey, that looks like my Yahoo junk mail box


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 26, 2008)

A couple years ago, on one of those news things on Yahoo, AOL, or some such there was a piece called something like "Size does matter. Who knew?" Women were polled on the issue of size...the majority gave the politically correct answer..."it doesn't matter". Then they were asked to pick a size from a list...over half picked a size at least an inch larger than average. Finally they were asked to pick from size representative genital pictures...the results averaged larger than the stated preferences.

And on personal experience, I really have to agree with Canonista on this one. For example in chat (Not just DimChat...there, AOL, Yahoo, IRC, etc) the number of women who pipe right up, laughingly volunteering tiny equipment war stories, when someone makes a comment about having encountered a guy with a small package...or the very common "if it isn't ___ inches, why bother" kinds of comments...or the consistency of small equipment comments as the "go to" slam for guys deemed out of line for what ever reason...and in all the those examples, the frequency that they come from the same women who say size doesn't matter when the topic comes up in contexts similar to the one of this thread.

Who knew? :doh:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 26, 2008)

Zandoz said:


> A couple years ago, on one of those news things on Yahoo, AOL, or some such there was a piece called something like "Size does matter. Who knew?" Women were polled on the issue of size...the majority gave the politically correct answer..."it doesn't matter". Then they were asked to pick a size from a list...over half picked a size at least an inch larger than average. Finally they were asked to pick from size representative genital pictures...the results averaged larger than the stated preferences.
> 
> And on personal experience, I really have to agree with Canonista on this one. For example in chat (Not just DimChat...there, AOL, Yahoo, IRC, etc) the number of women who pipe right up, laughingly volunteering tiny equipment war stories, when someone makes a comment about having encountered a guy with a small package...or the very common "if it isn't ___ inches, why bother" kinds of comments...or the consistency of small equipment comments as the "go to" slam for guys deemed out of line for what ever reason...and in all the those examples, the frequency that they come from the same women who say size doesn't matter when the topic comes up in contexts similar to the one of this thread.
> 
> Who knew? :doh:



You caught us Zandos. We're all a bunch of lying assed hacks. In fact, when I meet a guy the first thing I do is cup his balls. I won't even bother talking with him if he doesn't meet my sensory requirments. 

*phew* So glad I got that out. I feel so free now. Thanks Zan.


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 26, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> You caught us Zandos. We're all a bunch of lying assed hacks. In fact, when I meet a guy the first thing I do is cup his balls. I won't even bother talking with him if he doesn't meet my sensory requirments.
> 
> *phew* So glad I got that out. I feel so free now. Thanks Zan.


 

Rep
Rep
Rep!


:bow:


----------



## cammy (Mar 26, 2008)

I feel invisable most of the time on DIMS - do I need to state things in a raunchy manner in order to be heard?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 26, 2008)

If you say words like "bolliwacks" or "gibblets" sometimes that will bring on Rep. *shrugs* People are weird here.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 26, 2008)

Zandoz said:


> A couple years ago, on one of those news things on Yahoo, AOL, or some such there was a piece called something like "Size does matter. Who knew?" Women were polled on the issue of size...the majority gave the politically correct answer..."it doesn't matter". Then they were asked to pick a size from a list...over half picked a size at least an inch larger than average. Finally they were asked to pick from size representative genital pictures...the results averaged larger than the stated preferences.



That they show a preference for a particular size does not mean that they will refuse anything smaller. Saying "size doesn't matter" just means that size is not the major determining factor- not that they can't pick their favorite size from a list.



> or the consistency of small equipment comments as the "go to" slam for guys deemed out of line for what ever reason...



You know, just a theory here, but it might be used as a slam because it's so effective, not because it's meant with any conviction. They're trying to embarass and insult, and considering how worrisome men are about the size of their bait n' tackle, that's an easy and highly effective way to go about it.

ETA: Also, bolliwacks and giblets.


----------



## chubloverUK86 (Mar 26, 2008)

lipmixgirl said:


> i am so tired of size kings and queens... really, if the guys, who were so concerned and self-conscious about their packages, spent that energy instead having at it, the world - in my humble opinion - would be a much better place...
> 
> 
> the big apple has spoken...
> ::exeunt:: :bow:



Well, that statement certainly has merit, but it raises some interesting questions.

The whole "liking penises of a certain size" really isn't that different to the whole, "liking men or women of a certain size" thing is it? Some people would just prefer a larger partner, whereas some people wouldn't be sexually fulfilled if their partner wasn't of size.

If you want to look at it in a broader sense, this forum wouldn't exist if there weren't size kings and queens, of a fashion.

In terms of the point you're making though. It's very easy, as somebody who's perhaps accepting or maybe doesn't hold quite as much importance in that area of male physiology, to make a statement like that. Don't worry! Have at it! Be free of all anxiety. But it's not that simple, not in the slightest.

There is a societal stigma attached to having a small penis. That is simple fact. It is prevalent amongst women and men. It exists, and it is there. Should it be? No, probably not, but that changes nothing. Much in the same way that it can be difficult for men and women of size to simply accept themselves and forget all self-conscious aspects of their sexuality because of the cultural stigma of being overweight or fat.

The scary thing for men though, is that whilst the beauty of a fat body is arguably in the eye of the beholder, the functionality and effectiveness of a penis is a less subjective matter. Which isn't to say small penises are "less effective", but there is a certain logic surrounding that idea - particularly taking into consideration VERY small penises. Food for thought.

For what it's worth, I rather like large men with small penises. I suppose being the predominantly active side of such "situations" it wouldn't matter much to me, but I actually find large penises kind of scary. I would consider my own to be average and don't have any issues with it myself, but I can easily understand how other men feel threatened by the issue. It is one that's very close to the bone. Not so easily shrugged-off I feel.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 26, 2008)

In response to what is sometimes said in chat. I have always thought that making small penis comments, in order to ' put a guy in his place ', to be...stupid. Having said that, in terms of women just talking about penis size and many of them saying size most certainly matters, I do believe some women reach for those comments because they do have that preference, and, 'we' do hear, over and over again from men, how this..or that...size of..whatever..on a womans body..is...best. Sometimes I will go into chat, at night, and it will be a free for all about the body parts of women..and...I find it my duty to try and turn the talk to " that certain part of the male body " ( to quote a cheesy late night tv commercial for a penis enlargement pill ). I do it only to have men perhaps realize that women are not just parts....and...it is, of course, fun to talk about the penis...they are interesting.


----------



## cammy (Mar 26, 2008)

In truth, women do a awful lot of talking about everything to do with men - and penis size is definately on the agenda for "girls night out conversation" whenever any of the single girls hooks up with a new guy. Its a total myth that guys are the only ones that talk about their hook-ups - in general, women talk much more than men and one of our favorite subjects is men because we absolutely love 'em...but we ain't beyond discussing your anatomy and how well you use it.


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 26, 2008)

I am not calling anyone a liar, nor do I seek to deny anyone their rightful preference. I'm just pointing out the undeniable disconnect between the popular answer to questions like the OP, and the popular actions of many as personal observation points out, and that survey confirms. The question could be about any trait or property...about people or anything else...if the answer is "it doesn't matter", but demonstrably the action is for considerably off the norm or obviously contrary to the answer, then there is a disconnect in the stated and reality. It does not mean that the disconnect is intentional or necessarily bad....just that it is.


----------



## Kiki (Mar 26, 2008)

Zandoz said:


> I am not calling anyone a liar, nor do I seek to deny anyone their rightful preference. I'm just pointing out the undeniable disconnect between the popular answer to questions like the OP, and the popular actions of many as personal observation points out, and that survey confirms. The question could be about any trait or property...about people or anything else...if the answer is "it doesn't matter", but demonstrably the action is for considerably off the norm or obviously contrary to the answer, then there is a disconnect in the stated and reality. It does not mean that the disconnect is intentional or necessarily bad....just that it is.



Of course it's unlikely a woman would say she favours a tiny penis over an average sized one if asked to pick from pictures. But that's a totally different thing from real life. We don't pick the man by the penis. If asked what our ideal penis size is, we're not going to choose 'button mushroom' but if we met a man who was ideal but was packing a button mushroom but knew how to work it or was prepared to explore other ways of bringing pleasure then most of us would be fine with it.
Just as if I was asked to choose from pictures of bellies, I'd pick a nice big round one. But that doesn't mean I'd reject the perfect man if he didn't have the exact same belly in the picture! I'd be cutting off my nose to spite my face.


----------



## cammy (Mar 26, 2008)

I had a girlfriend who married a guy with a button. She believed that because he was such a great guy, it wouldn't matter - she was never sexually satisfied. For a hetrosexual woman - nothing can replace that feeling of a nice rod.


----------



## Smite (Mar 26, 2008)

A button? What's that? :O


----------



## cammy (Mar 26, 2008)

An itsy, bitsy, teeny weenie - you can hardly find it weenie.


----------



## chubloverUK86 (Mar 26, 2008)

cammy said:


> I had a girlfriend who married a guy with a button. She believed that because he was such a great guy, it wouldn't matter - she was never sexually satisfied. For a hetrosexual woman - nothing can replace that feeling of a nice rod.



Well, quite. And herein lies the root problem.

Your friend obviously has integrity, it's not her fault that she wasn't sexually satisfied. It's natural for a woman to want the feeling of, as you put it, "a nice rod" in them. By no means is it the be-all-end-all for most I would think, but it's definitely going to be important to at least a select few.

Then you've got the guy. He can't help having a small one any more than she can help having the urges that she has. So, the situation you've mentioned there demonstrates very nicely the problems that this quandary can illicit. Neither party in that instance is at fault, and no malice comes from either side. Yet it remains an issue all the same.


----------



## Baigley (Mar 26, 2008)

I've been the type of person that always chooses personality over _any_ physical aspect. That being said, the bigger they are, the more it scares me. 

It's almost like asking a guy what size boob they like. Some like huge double D's, some like em around the middle, others could give a damn. When it comes to guys size, I could quite honestly not give a damn.


----------



## stefanie (Mar 27, 2008)

chubloverUK86 said:


> For what it's worth, I rather like large men with small penises.



I like the *contrast* - the size of the body (especially a very large one) with the relative smallness of the genitals. I guess "average" looks small if the man is very large. But "average" is just fine, especially with a well-padded _mons veneris_.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Mar 27, 2008)

Dr. P is admittedly in a contentious mood, and I know this is odd coming from me who is usually positive, but really, WTELF people!!!! My thoughts, and I know, you probably don't want to hear them, but:

I have, apparently, grown to adulthood in some alternate universe. I have had many groups of female friends(many of whom I'm very close to) of all types in various situations and regions of the country and I have NEVER talked about any man's penis to any of them EVER. Not only that, I have only ever heard one female friend ever discuss a man's penis and it was because they were at a party and everyone got naked in the hot tub (I live in LA) and he was a skinny, little dude with a huge penis and she thought it was freaky. So there. Too big is no better than too small.

And on that topic, I think either extreme, too big or too small is a problem, but the truth is, most men fall well within the acceptable range. Also, I personally have never experienced too small, although once too big, and honestly, the size had nothing to do with whether or not the man was a good lover. It was as much finesse as anything. A large man slamming you so hard it hurts - not a good thing. FYI. Or at least in this girl's opinion. 

Seriously, technique can take you a long way. Also, you are asking FFAs who by and large, although there are obvious exceptions, are going to prize your fat parts more than your member. Sorry, but it's true. We're more likely to enjoy a good belly, man boobs, or huge ass. Just saying. 

Oh, and one more thing. I really don't look at the penis until I have to. Yes, I'm straight, and no, I don't have issues with things, it's just that a handsome face, big belly, huge ass and thighs will get me so excited that really, the penis(although it is what gets the job done) is really something of an afterthought in terms of aesthetics. I have been with men from average to very large in terms of penis size and honestly, there was no correlation between size and who was a good lover and I can't remember what any of their penises looked like. I don't look until I am actually interacting with said member. I want one that does the job, but really, I don't care what it looks like, if it's big enough, or skilled enough, that's fine. No offense guys, but it's actually not your most attractive body part in my opinion by a long shot. It's nice when it does it's job, but as for what it looks like, I could care less. Sorry, just being honest. 



Brooklyn Red Leg said:


> I have to say, I think part of this is fear we men have is natural. We're expected to 'provide' for our mates (right, wrong or indifferent, its true). If we don't, we're somehow not a man.



Oh, man, I thought the 1950s were over, my mistake.:doh:



homersimpson said:


> Seems like i know how to work my hands better then my unit this is all i know.



Honestly buddy, that works too. I had a relationship where that was more of a necessity and trust me, it can satisfy some women. Really. 



topher38 said:


> Men really have a problems with the size thing.. it's the idea the guy with a bigger penis is somehow more of a man ..well its not true guys. first off most women want someone to take care of them, make them happy, by this I'm talking about the following...
> 1. be there for them
> 2. learn to make them feel safe become their personal Executive Protection
> 3. do stuff they like to do.. and ask them to join you in hobbies you enjoy
> ...



OK, 1, 4, 5 and 6 yes, but 2 and 3 WTELF!!! First of all, maybe some women want a man to make them feel "safe" but don't bet it's all of us. Just warning you. You better bring more to the table than just being a guy who can beat someone up. Some of us just don't care about that and would actually like a personality we get along with and respect. Just saying. And as for number 3, well, it depends, I have lots of stuff I like to do alone. But again, I am an admitted weirdo and you apparently shouldn't listen to me.




Blackjack said:


> That they show a preference for a particular size does not mean that they will refuse anything smaller. Saying "size doesn't matter" just means that size is not the major determining factor- not that they can't pick their favorite size from a list.



I really, truly think it is rare for a woman to think about a man's size as much as men do. It's just not a factor most of the time unless it is really small or really big. Men get this wrong all the time. We don't care. If we like you, we'll work around it if it's small. OK, micro might be a problem, but honestly, how many men are THAT small?



chubloverUK86 said:


> The whole "liking penises of a certain size" really isn't that different to the whole, "liking men or women of a certain size" thing is it? Some people would just prefer a larger partner, whereas some people wouldn't be sexually fulfilled if their partner wasn't of size.



I see what you're saying, but honestly, unless it was ridiculously tiny, I just don't care. It's not the most attractive male body part. It gets the job done, but it's just not fun to look at in my opinion. Actually, they all seem the same to me in terms of just looking at them. It's the man and what he does with it that matters. I have never looked at a penis before there was a sexual element involved, I mean, when the man got undressed, I just don't care. I look at it to put the condom on, put it in place or give a certain "job" to it, but I don't exactly "admire " the looks of them. Unless they're freakishly big or small, they really all look more or less the same to me, it's the man attached to it and his technique that matters.

Yeah, go ahead, flame me, I know it's coming.


----------



## Fairest Epic (Mar 27, 2008)

it doesnt matter to me really, but then again i'm have yet to do the ding ding. I'm not sure if i'm an ffa or not though either. I like six packs covered by snack packs and all, but that is more derived from my experience that i feel safer around chubsters because they give better hugs haha. I have dated guys of a wide variety of sizes both physically and down below. Ive been with guys who were like 6'9" and 230 to guys who were like 5'8" and 315. Also, their claimed penis sizes ranged from 4 to 10 inches. So...i dont really care, but i am a strange one....


----------



## topher38 (Mar 27, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> OK, 1, 4, 5 and 6 yes, but 2 and 3 WTELF!!! First of all, maybe some women want a man to make them feel "safe" but don't bet it's all of us. Just warning you. You better bring more to the table than just being a guy who can beat someone up. Some of us just don't care about that and would actually like a personality we get along with and respect. Just saying. And as for number 3, well, it depends, I have lots of stuff I like to do alone. But again, I am an admitted weirdo and you apparently shouldn't listen to me.
> 
> 
> Yeah, go ahead, flame me, I know it's coming.


Ok here goes First off as for 2 I am not talking about hey baby watch me beat the crap out of some dude, I'm talking about if the need came you better know how to look after yourself and the person you are with.. 
and as for 3 yes if you have hobbies that have you hiding in a dark room alone maybe you don't need anyone joining you with this hobby... I'll just say I enjoy camping its a hobby I would hope the lady I'm with could enjoy.. and no I would never flame you.. or get into a pissing contest about this thread 
Topher


----------



## SnapDragon (Mar 27, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> it's just not fun to look at in my opinion. Actually, they all seem the same to me in terms of just looking at them.



First, thanks for the post, which is articulate and interesting, and which I agree with a lot.

OK... I think they look... HORRIBLE! 

I don't think anyone's genitalia, male or female, are at all aesthetic. A willy looks like a club-headed lump of flesh wrapped in wrinkly, baggy skin with a hole in the end, hanging out of a mass of pubic hair. I've never seen the results of a circumcision in an actual real-life scenario, but from photographs I've seen it looks even worse -- like an allergic reaction. Without being too disgusting, some men smell in that area. I'm not saying it's necessarily bad hygiene; I have a very acute sense of smell. It's not something I am at all interested in touching. I cannot for the life of me understand why men are so obsessed with their dicks. The only thing that would put me off slightly was if it was too big. I am not going to have sex if it's uncomfortable. That wouldn't mean no relationship, it would just mean no penetrative sex in the conventional way.

The men reading this might now be wondering why I like men at all. The thing is, it is disgusting when seen on someone you don't know properly, but on someone you care about a lot, it's just another part of them, the same as feet sometimes smell and look unpleasant, and yet you accept that your partner has feet and they're just a part of them. When you start going out with someone, you don't worry that he might have athlete's feet and yellow toenails -- if he does, you just accept it. It's the same with willies. It's not something you'd choose to touch when you could touch his moobs, his belly, his bottom, or one of his more alluring bits, but you might touch it because it's part of him and you want to make him happy. In a way, it looks nicer if it's smaller and it just lurks inconspiculously under his belly. And when you have sex, it is the part of him that's most involved, but that's the same as when you hug him, it's your arms that are most involved. You don't think your gilfriend would worry that her boyfriend's arms are too long/short to hug her, now, do you?

-SnapDragon.


----------



## cammy (Mar 27, 2008)

This thread is heating up! I'm still with Topher on his list - 

re: #2 - I'm one of the most competent women I know, there's nothing I haven't done by myself or for myself - you would seriously be stunned by my life's story. When I went looking for a husband, and yes, I went looking - I required a very competent, intelligent, interesting, continue with a very long list, man because if anything ever happens to me, I need to know my man can and will step up to the plate and get whatever it is done and done well. The guy fastest in and out of my life didn't know how to load a dishwasher - OMG!

re:#3 - Couples that don't play together simply don't stay together. During his non-jobbing time, my first husband pursued all sorts of personal hobbies in which I could not participate and he wouldn't cut down on anything - as a result, I was always alone. Living parrallel lives doesn't make a successful marriage.

And I'm still holding fast to the belief that a hetrosexual woman ain't gonnna be satisfied in the long term without an adequately sized, stiff rod. My man's girth is a total turn-on for me and he's got all the "alternative" sexual talents in spades, but ultimately baby...


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Mar 27, 2008)

Ok Ya'll...this has been stuck in my head recently because of the topic...If anyone's ever seen The Sweetest thing...I give you the lyrics to the Penis Song

(Chorus)
You're too big to fit in here
too big to fit in here
too big to fit in here

What a lovely ride
Your penis is a thrill
Your penis is a Cadillac
A giant Coupe de Ville
Your penis packs a wallop
Your penis brings a load
And when it makes a delivery
It needs its own zip code
Nine - double zero - penis

Repeat Chorus

Your penis is so strong
Your penis is so smooth
Your penis has got a rhythm
Your penis makes me groove
Your penis is a dream
The biggest one I've seen
It's oozy and it's green
(spoken) Ewww
(spoken) Sorry

Repeat Chorus
Repeat Chorus

Your penis is so big
Your penis is so thick
Your penis is so pretty
You've got a handsome dick

Your penis is so hard
Your penis is so large
My body is a movie
And your penis is the star
"Staring your penis"

Repeat Chorus
Repeat Chorus



That is all.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Mar 27, 2008)

I did not mean to start a "pissing contest" and I did not mean to attack anyone and I am sincerely sorry if that is how it came across.

The fact is, though, that you can't make a list of what women want, you can only make a list of what a particular woman wants. It is the same with the issue of penis size. This is not about competence, or independence, but about each woman's individuality. Different women want different things inside and outside of the bedroom. I don't think that because a man is not well endowed, or he has an illness, injury or disability that hinders certain activities inside or outside of the bedroom that it out of hand means no woman would be happy with him. For some women it would be a deal breaker, sure, but for others it may not. The nice thing about threads like this one is that you do get to see the wide variety of answers the different women give. That should actually make everyone more hopeful that somewhere out there is a person who will be a good match for them. I don't think anyone should feel there is a standard that they have to meet for anything. They just need to meet the person who is right for them.


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg (Mar 27, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Oh, man, I thought the 1950s were over, my mistake.:doh:



:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:

I'M NOT WORTHY! I'M NOT WORTHY 

As to circumcision, I'm among the growing number of men and women who think neonatal male circumcision should be outlawed because its a barbaric practice that serves no practical purpose but to mutilate little boys in an effort to satisfy some ridiculous 'aesthetic reason'. If a man wants to be circumcised at 18, thats his right cause its his body. A baby boy has no such recourse and is (unlike women and baby girls) not protected under the law. The fact it removes the single most sensitive part of the man's penis (the foreskin has something like 75% of the nerve endings that sustain sexual pleasure in a man) and was started in the 19th Century by that quack Dr. Kellog (of Kellog's Cereal fame) to discourage little boys from masturbating. 

::gets down off his soapbox::


----------



## topher38 (Mar 27, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> I did not mean to start a "pissing contest" and I did not mean to attack anyone and I am sincerely sorry if that is how it came across.
> 
> The fact is, though, that you can't make a list of what women want, you can only make a list of what a particular woman wants. It is the same with the issue of penis size. This is not about competence, or independence, but about each woman's individuality. Different women want different things inside and outside of the bedroom. I don't think that because a man is not well endowed, or he has an illness, injury or disability that hinders certain activities inside or outside of the bedroom that it out of hand means no woman would be happy with him. For some women it would be a deal breaker, sure, but for others it may not. The nice thing about threads like this one is that you do get to see the wide variety of answers the different women give. That should actually make everyone more hopeful that somewhere out there is a person who will be a good match for them. I don't think anyone should feel there is a standard that they have to meet for anything. They just need to meet the person who is right for them.


I totally understand.. I just made the list as ideas to help as a start..ok no pissing contest unless its one of your hobbies and in that case.. I'll jump right in on it... I love ya Dr.P no hard feelings


----------



## Kiki (Mar 27, 2008)

Can I just concur that too big - especially if the man just uses it like a battering ram - is not good! I certainly don't enjoy getting punched in the cervix!
Also I have to agree that the penis isn't pretty. I just don't enjoy looking at it unless I have to and would be perfectly happy if I never had to look at one again. (Of course, I like what it does and how it feels, but the look? No.)


----------



## SnapDragon (Mar 27, 2008)

Brooklyn Red Leg said:


> As to circumcision, I'm among the growing number of men and women who think neonatal male circumcision should be outlawed because its a barbaric practice that serves no practical purpose but to mutilate little boys in an effort to satisfy some ridiculous 'aesthetic reason'. If a man wants to be circumcised at 18, thats his right cause its his body.



My sentiments exactly on all forms of body modification, unless it's done to fix something that is life-threatening or severely detrimental to quality of life. Modifying your own body is a way of expressing yourself. Modifying someone else's is mutilation and abuse.

A few years ago, a lot of people started making a lot of noise about something termed 'female circumcision' that can mean several things. Some of these things were done to improve sexual sensation, and others were done for 'cleanliness reasons' or bondage/sadomasochism typed reasons and damaged sexual sensation. I couldn't see why people were so reactive about this and yet so unreactive to the male issue. I'm something of an extremist about my opinions on performing body modification on children. I think it's disgusting if I see a very young child or baby with pierced ears -- that child is by no reckoning old enough to make an informed decision on something like that. Children born with extra fingers frequently have them amputated soon after birth, even if the finger is functional and the end result neither looks natural. What if this child later saw this as something unique and special about them that had been taken away? Perhaps the child would have excelled at typing or playing the piano had the minor deformity been left as it was. The most controversial one is intersex. Some people (more than many realise) are born with no clear sex (elements of both) in which case the child almost always ends up undergoing operations soon after birth, in order to assign it a gender chosen by medics and its parents. Often this involves removal of organs that might allow the individual to reproduce. I think it is sad that our society places such an emphasis on gender difference (which is not actually as clear cut as it likes to think) that it will put children too young to choose what's right for them at risk and in pain. Surely it would be better for the child to choose what sex they feel they are when they are older, and choose to have surgery if they so want. Or perhaps some would even choose to simply be the person they are and create their own identity within that scope.

-SnapDragon.


----------



## William (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi

I was a Fat Baby and when they circumcised me some of my fat skin folded over and so I have always had a little permanent fat fold on my Mini-William.

William




SnapDragon said:


> My sentiments exactly on all forms of body modification, unless it's done to fix something that is life-threatening or severely detrimental to quality of life. Modifying your own body is a way of expressing yourself. Modifying someone else's is mutilation and abuse.
> 
> A few years ago, a lot of people started making a lot of noise about something termed 'female circumcision' that can mean several things. Some of these things were done to improve sexual sensation, and others were done for 'cleanliness reasons' or bondage/sadomasochism typed reasons and damaged sexual sensation. I couldn't see why people were so reactive about this and yet so unreactive to the male issue. I'm something of an extremist about my opinions on performing body modification on children. I think it's disgusting if I see a very young child or baby with pierced ears -- that child is by no reckoning old enough to make an informed decision on something like that. Children born with extra fingers frequently have them amputated soon after birth, even if the finger is functional and the end result neither looks natural. What if this child later saw this as something unique and special about them that had been taken away? Perhaps the child would have excelled at typing or playing the piano had the minor deformity been left as it was. The most controversial one is intersex. Some people (more than many realise) are born with no clear sex (elements of both) in which case the child almost always ends up undergoing operations soon after birth, in order to assign it a gender chosen by medics and its parents. Often this involves removal of organs that might allow the individual to reproduce. I think it is sad that our society places such an emphasis on gender difference (which is not actually as clear cut as it likes to think) that it will put children too young to choose what's right for them at risk and in pain. Surely it would be better for the child to choose what sex they feel they are when they are older, and choose to have surgery if they so want. Or perhaps some would even choose to simply be the person they are and create their own identity within that scope.
> 
> -SnapDragon.


----------



## SnapDragon (Mar 27, 2008)

On the plus side, perhaps it works like one of those ribbed condoms and provides better friction.

;-)

-SnapDragon.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Mar 27, 2008)

Ok, ya'll is ignoring my lyrics. Here's a video.

Sweetest Thing Penis Song


----------



## William (Mar 27, 2008)

I am just glad it still works 

William



SnapDragon said:


> On the plus side, perhaps it works like one of those ribbed condoms and provides better friction.
> 
> ;-)
> 
> -SnapDragon.


----------



## orinoco (Mar 27, 2008)

we r just trying to ignore ur attempts to lower the tone around here 



BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Ok, ya'll is ignoring my lyrics. Here's a video.
> 
> Sweetest Thing Penis Song


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Mar 27, 2008)

but why?


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Mar 27, 2008)

topher38 said:


> ..ok no pissing contest unless its one of your hobbies and in that case.. I'll jump right in on it... I love ya Dr.P no hard feelings



Well, I don't know. This thread has made me rethink my position on "water sports."
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=38780

OK, I admit, I just didn't want people who don't go to the other boards to miss this thread.

Oh, and no hard feelings here either.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Mar 28, 2008)

ha!

I believe the tone has now been successfully lowered.


lol

That thread is a true gem.


----------



## cammy (Mar 28, 2008)

In Florida, people think boating is the main water sport - but in reality, I guess the elderly are who really have it going on. 

Love the lyrics, Mod.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Mar 28, 2008)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> ha!
> 
> I believe the tone has now been successfully lowered.
> 
> ...



Just doing my part to make the world a better place.  :bow::bow::bow:


----------



## BHMluver (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh my dear, you sooooo need not worry. First of all, anything is gonna look A LOT smaller than it really is when the background is a larger than average man. However, and I believe somebody else mentioned this, there is absolute magic in a pannus.  Think of it this way:

Skinny Man - in it goes, back & forth, end of story.

Fat Man - in it goes, back & forth and then hey, wait a minute, what is this? Why it's a soft, fleshy pannus doing a tap dance on my clitorus with every slightest motion!

Hmmmmm, now I ask you, who would you choose as a lover? Speaking from experience, quite honestly, once you go fat, you can never go back. You have, ahem, seen my bouncing avatar, right?

(I rest my case.)





Lotsachub2006 said:


> Big guy/Small package
> 
> From a purely physical standpoint, how do FFAs feel about their large chubby guys with not so large or chubby packages?


----------



## cammy (Mar 31, 2008)

Totally agree - the bigger the cushion, the better the pushin'!


----------



## Buffetbelly (Apr 1, 2008)

The pannus is an independently manuvered stimulation device. Might have to be shoved into the right place, though, so don't be shy and don't deny.


----------



## stefanie (Apr 1, 2008)

BHMluver said:


> Oh my dear, you sooooo need not worry. First of all, anything is gonna look A LOT smaller than it really is when the background is a larger than average man. However, and I believe somebody else mentioned this, there is absolute magic in a pannus.



Ah, is that what it's called? The cushion of love...


----------

